# Errorsr and Omissions Claims



## bassplayer45 (Feb 13, 2014)

So late last year, due to 2 extreme weather events, an area previously engineered at our company, by another engineer, was damaged. The state asked us to repair this, which I was given the task of. After I finished it, it was made apparent that they were going to see error and omissions against us.

1.) Since my stamp is on the repair, does that count against me?

2.) Do E &amp; O claims show up anywhere on your record if this does count against me? Such as with your licensure record etc.?

Appreciate the help


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 13, 2014)

Ironic that you misspelled Errors in the title...

The E&amp;O claim is against the company, not you.

I have been through an E&amp;O claim before, and it has absolutely no tie to you unless there is gross negligence on your part, in which case there would be a court/legal charges (and you would be named along with the previous employee, your boss, the company, etc). Your company holds the E&amp;O insurance, the claim goes against them. It won't follow you or show up on any "record". I may follow you on a personal level is if the person filing the claim really doesn't like you and you have to work on another project together (either as owner/client, or as coworkers).


----------



## bassplayer45 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks, appreciate the help. I figured it was something along those lines


----------

